# Ghost Recon: what do you think?



## gphillipk (Jul 6, 2005)

I'd like to order Ghost Recon with the Desert Siege expansion pack and I'd like to know, from those of you who've played it, what your opinion of the game is.


----------



## Viro (Jul 6, 2005)

I thought they were great fun. Put on some headphones to cut out ambient noises from your surroundings and you're pretty much there. Getting shot probably nearly gave me a heart attack at times, but I think it's worth it .


----------



## mw84 (Jul 6, 2005)

I played the original Ghost Recon on the Xbox when it first came out and to me it felt a bit empty. Especially when compared to other Tom Clancy titles. The game play felt too basic and easy (I was playing on easy mode  ). I don't know if it plays any better on the mac and I've never tried the expansion so maybe it's a lot better. Just my opinion though lot's of people love it.


----------



## RacerX (Jul 6, 2005)

I really like it (I play it almost everyday). It would be nice if you could have the other team members hold their positions like in the other Clancy games (some times it is better to go into a situation alone), but I've gotten around it (I can play most levels with a single team member in elite mode, and when other members are needed I don't pair any up with my lead guy).

And it does help to have stereo speakers as hearing what is happening is almost as important as seeing it.

Yeah, it is a great game... sort of like _virtual paint ball_.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jul 6, 2005)

It was the first clancy game that I bought.
Personally I prefer the splinter cell type of games - but this one was OK.
I think that the Rainbow Six series though kick the sox off Ghost Recon - I think the environments are better (maybe I just prefer urban simulated warfare than open air )

I cannot wait until splinter cell 2 and 3 come out on the mac!
I already wrote to Aspyr (those are the guys that released it on the mac, right?) but they said no plans to do so in the near future 

Lets start a letter writing campaign!


----------



## gphillipk (Jul 7, 2005)

RacerX said:
			
		

> Yeah, it is a great game... sort of like _virtual paint ball_.


Virtual paint ball? I was under the impression that you were part of a 'ghost' team...sneaking about...only taking out crucial targets...in fact, one review of the game advised that if you go into a stage with guns blazing you'll most certainly not come out  Anyway, thanks for all ur opinions. I plan to order Raven Shield next month if I like Ghost Recon.


----------



## Viro (Jul 7, 2005)

Nah... you can shoot everything that moves. It's more fun that way . If you like sneaking about, Splinter Cell will probably suit you better.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jul 8, 2005)

I tried the sneaking around with ghost recon - not my thing - go in guns blazing - with a one person team in godmode  lol


Splinter cell was awesome btw


----------



## goynang (Jul 10, 2005)

Ghost Recon rocks - I play it loads, mainly online which is a lot of fun (using GameRanger).

I haven't played the console versions of it but I understand that they are completely different - much more arcadey and basically a different game.

With regards to creeping around versus all guns blazing - you definitely want to creep around and keep quiet. On the harder settings you just get killed if you don't. Playing online is similar - get your head down, get some cover and watch your back!

I definitely recommend it - buy it now and see you online!


----------



## gphillipk (Jul 12, 2005)

It arrived yesterday and I got a swift introduction to the scary sound of being shot. I'm still learning to control my teams; otherwise I'm loving the game.


----------



## goynang (Jul 12, 2005)

Have you tried playing online yet?


----------



## gphillipk (Jul 13, 2005)

We have a slow (shared) connection so that's not going to be possible for a while.  I find the FireFight type of game (@ Recruit level) almost unfair...haven't lasted more than 5 minutes...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jul 13, 2005)

LOL - I did not last that much either 
Although I needed to let off some frustrations (including the game where I was getting shot between the eyes) so I enabled god mode - take that enemies


----------



## RacerX (Jul 13, 2005)

I made it a little past 6 minutes...   

The hardest fire fight game is DP03 Creekbed because there is very little room and you have 30+ guys starting out almost on top of you.

Still, it can be done. I've done it and I play all my games at the elite level (and I am hardly what anyone would classify as a gamer).


----------



## amoleji (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello
I installed ghost recon thinking that it would blow out my mind with its graphics. BUT 
the graphics were very poor. I have it on my pc which is amazing.. . just it works a bit slow on it. i have it on my xbox aswell.. which works fine.

WHY 'in hell and in apple' GHOST RECONS graohics are not good. 

My graphic card is radoen or somthing.. which is supposed to be the best by apple. (its in imac g5 20")

Please advise if i need to change some settings.


----------



## Pengu (Aug 12, 2005)

an imac has not got a "best" by anyone graphics card.


----------



## thendis (Sep 15, 2005)

I've played the demo. It's not bad, but I found it a little slow (as in the game play, not the frame rate). I had just finished played Medal of Honor and No One Lives Forever, so I wasn't used to the pace of Ghost Recon I guess. But still a good game. 


What is the online play like? Previous posts indicate it's pretty good. What sort of game modes can you play? Is it Counter-Strike style with teams and objectives (and when you die, you're dead until next round), or straight deathmatch (with instant respawn)? 

I donno if the single player is enough for me to buy the full version, but if the online play is good then I might consider it. 

I like my single player games fast, but online games slow. I don't get into Quake 3 or Unreal Tounament - too fast for me. It's pretty old now though, is anyone even still playing it online?


----------



## saurabh (Nov 15, 2009)

i lost my setup launcher file (exe application file) of game- "tom clancy`s ghost recon"


----------

